
Ask HN: Misrepresented My Programming Ability in an Interview, Now What? - orangepenguin
Just had an interview for a position I&#x27;m very interested in. I knew the position would involve some Python, which I use with some frequency. To give you an idea of my skill level, I was practicing context managers and decorators beforehand.<p>During the interview I was asked to take a couple of command line arguments and print them out in reverse order. I got all flummoxed and messed up some really basic things (like typing bash commands into the python shell, and using list.append multiple times in a row instead of just declaring a literal).<p>I&#x27;m pretty embarrassed about it, and afraid that I didn&#x27;t represent my true ability. Is there anything I can&#x2F;should do? I thought of emailing the interviewer with a link to some of my github projects, or something. Maybe I should just let it go?<p>Any advice here helps. Thanks everyone.
======
smt88
That is a really fucking stupid test of your ability. If they lose out on a
good employee because of it, they probably aren't a great culture to be a part
of.

